# Any of you South Carolinians like to shoot?



## tackdriver (May 3, 2008)

Looking for some new friends to shoot with. Haven't had the chance to get out and hit the range as much as I would like. Also, hunting season is coming and I would like to sight in my rifle at some distance. Any of you folks know of decent places to shoot outside? It'd be nice to get my .308 on paper over 100 yds...


----------



## tackdriver (May 3, 2008)

Or just getting out and making some noise would be fun too... My guns are looking at me with those puppy dog eyes begging to be shot...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

There's a few 100 yard indoor ranges in the MB area I think. If you were closer to Columbia I could let ya shoot my dads .500 S&W. It's niceee.  But everyone we've let shoot it doesn't care to shoot more than the 5 it holds.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

There is an outdoor skeet and trap range up on 9. You can't shoot rifles and handguns but I shoot shotguns there. Sporting clays as well.


----------

